# A Fall Walk



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Picasa Web Albums - Kate Tremblay - 2010-10-26

Took some pictures while we walked a bit. Colors of the leaves are so intense. It's really beautiful.

I took a few of my puppers!

Enjoy!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are really good pics! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The first and the last ones are the best. The colors behind your dog in the first pic make him so striking.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! Your boys are so handsome. I just love the color of those red leaves...just gorgeous. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What handsome boys you have Kate! I especially like the one of them playing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, you are another who has the 'gift' for taking great photo's. They are lovely, I really like the one of them playing as well, the expressions on their faces and in their eyes make me laugh. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Great photos!! Such Handsome boys.


----------



## CharityAnn1021 (Oct 19, 2010)

Such beautiful pictures  I love how the red leaves contrats against the black coat!! Your dogs are so beautiful!!


----------



## IronBuddha (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the others, the pictures with the red flowers are superb!


----------

